# MRI fetus - I have a doc doing



## damyers (Apr 23, 2012)

I have a doc doing a reading of "MRI of the fetus".  Any help with the code or RVU's?


----------



## FTessaBartels (May 3, 2012)

*Patient is the mother*

This is *NOT* my area of expertise ... but ...

Until the child is born, the patient is the mother, and all procedures performed or services rendered are done to the mother.

So check for radiology codes dealing with the uterus or pelvic organs.  

You might also want to post your question in the OB/GYN thread - you might have coders with more expertise in this area following the posts in that thread.

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## srinivas r sajja (May 4, 2012)

Q: What is the appropriate CPT® code for reporting an MRI of a pregnant uterus?
A: To report an MRI of a pregnant uterus (fetus) use the unlisted MRI procedure code 76498 [unlisted magnetic resonance procedure (eg, diagnostic, interventional)]. The MRI evaluation of a pregnant uterus requires additional physician work relative to the MRI of the pelvis (not dissimilar from the difference between ultrasound of the pelvis and ultrasound of the pregnant uterus). For example, an MRI of the pelvis would include evaluation of the uterus, ovaries, and adnexa, where the evaluation of a pregnant uterus (fetus) includes evaluation of the fetus for viability, placental position and anatomy, qualitative assessment of amniotic fluid, etc., in addition to the examination of the maternal uterus and adnexa.

as per ACR 
http://www.acr.org/Hidden/Economics...hives/MayJune2004/Coding_qa.aspx?css=print#q3


----------

